# no tuna, but still enjoyed fine seabass jigging



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The trip was for tuna and we ran over 100 miles to find tuna unsuccessfully.
But it was not a total loss. We went seabass jigging around Martha's Vineyard and has a great time as usually. After limiting seabass, we went fluking. Fluke were there though we didn't catch any doormat.

After fishing, we went a Chinese restaurant in Falmouth, Cape Cod. They cooked our seabass and fluke for us. This has to be the highlight of the trip. Food are delicious and we had a great time as usual.







I used Black Hole Silk 701 and JM PE2 for seabass jigging and fluking.
I am going to use the same setup for doormat fluke trip to Cultivator Shoal trip on the Viking Five Star starting from Sunday.




Jimmy the Greek used new Black Hole Hurricane slow jigging rod. He just loves it.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Park used Black Hole Magic Eye 571XXH and JM PE2 reel for seabass and fluke jigging. He owns all kind of rods and reels for inshore fishing, but the setup becomes his favorite now.










Nothing is like to eat fresh fish you catch.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Jimmy, it is like today is your birthday.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Awesome pics!

Looks like a great trip.


----------



## ToddB (Jul 8, 2013)

That looks like some good eating.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Holy smokes! You just made me really hungry and want to go jigging now!


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Action video of 7' Black Hole Silk 701M rod/JM PE2 reel.

The BH Silk 701M rod is very thin and light, but has strong backbone to fish deep water fluke or seabass.
The weight is only 4.3

JM PE2 is my favorite reel for inshore. I caught fluke, seabass as well as 150 lb halibut and 60 lb bluefin with it.


----------

